# Unterkunftsdatenbank



## Fischbox (14. April 2005)

Moin! #h 

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt die richtige Rubrik ist, aber hier werden es die meisten Leute lesen, die eventuell was zum Thema betragen können.

Das Angeln auf Mefo, Dorsch und Hornies ist 'ne geniale Sache, aber leider hat nicht jeder von uns das Meer so dicht vor der Haustür, das man mal eben ganz flux an die Küste kann. Ab einem bestimmten Abstand wird das ganze als Tagestour ziemlich anstrengend. Hab mir mal so gedacht das ich bestimmt nicht der einzige bin der dieses Problem hat. Ich persönlich schiebe da gerne eine Übernachtung zwischen, denn dann hält sich der Stress in Grenzen und der Fun behält die Oberhand. Lasst uns doch einfach mal 'ne Datenbank mit guten Adressen an der deutschen Ostseeküste errichten, in der geeignete Unterkünfte für solche Angel-One-Night-Stands zu finden sind. Wäre toll wenn ordentlich was zusammen kommt, denn dann ist bestimmt vielen geholfen. 

Ich fang mal ganz bummelig an:

*Deutschland*

*Dahme*

Haus Plambeck 
B. Komnick · Seestraße 27 · 23747 Dahme
Tel.: 0 43 64 - 3 18 

Ist wirklich nix besonderes, aber für 18 € kann man es dort ganz prima aushalten. Frühstück ist möglich.

*
Fehmarn*

Gästehaus Sulsdorf
Ludwig & Blickwedel GbR
Dorfstr. 2, 23769 Sulsdorf auf Fehmarn
Tel 04372 / 611 Fax 04372 / 99 19 16

Fam. Muhl (jun.)
Strukkamp 40
Fehmarn - Strukkamp
04371 / 1472
======
Fam. Muhl (sen.)
Strukkamp 51
Fehmarn - Strukkamp
04371 / 67 39
*jeweils 25 Euro Ü/F* (auch für eine Nacht)


Campinplatz Flügger-Strand
Kröneking, Flügge,*
Tel. 04372/ 714

Traute Hansen
Haus Nr.30  
Sahrensdorf auf Fehmarn 
Übernachtung mit Frühstück ca. 15- 20 Euro
1,5 km bis Burg und 1,5 km bis zur Slippe in Burgtiefe und zu "Boote Neumann"

Strandcamping Wallnau
23769 Westfehmarn
Tel. (0 43 72) 99 16 16
Fax (043 72) 18 29
info@strandcamping.de
www.strandcamping.de

3 anglergerechte, günstige Ferienwohnungen inAlbertsdorf  
Kontakttelefonnummer findet Ihr auf der HP

*Eckernförder Bucht / Waabs*

Anke Steffen
Rademacher Weg 3
24369 Groß Waabs
Tel.: 04352/1323
Preise liegen um die 18 €

*Eutin*

Hotel Wiesenhof
Leonhardt-Boldt-Str.25
23701 Eutin
Tel.:04521-70760 Fax : 04521-707666
www.hotel-wiesenhof.de
Boardis erhalten , wenn sie bei der Buchung ihren Boardinamen angeben 10% Rabatt auf den Zimmerpreis .

*Flensburger Förde*


Heidi Sager-Andresen Tel. 04636/1532
Hörreberg 2
24977 Dollerupholz
Westerholz
Die Wohnung ist für 4 Pers. gut geeignet und kostet insgesamt 31€ pro Nacht


Aase Husfeld
Na de Huk 15
24972 Steinberg
Tel: 04632-571
Fax: 04632-876369
www.husfeld-habernis.de
fewo-husfeld@t-online

*Dänemark*

*Apenrader Bucht*

preise um 20 euro/nacht/person.
hans loff
hosturpskov
004520963622


*Viele* interessante Adressen für den Bereich *Apenrade-Flensburg*


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Gute Idee Thomas !  #6 

Es sollten aber wirklich Adressen sein die auf die Angler zugeschnitten sind.

Hier eine Adresse von einer anglergerechten Unterkunft:

Edit: siehe Antwort von "iguana29"


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Yep, Fischbox,

echt eine prima Idee!!

Am Flügger Strand auf Fehmarn kann man auf dem Camping-Platz für 20 Euronen pro Nase einen der dortigen Wohn-Container für eine oder mehrere Nächte mieten, sofern man sich nicht in der Hauptsaison dort rumtreibt. Die Teile stehen direkt am Strand und sind für derartige Aktionen wie geschaffen! Wenn ich micht recht entsinne, passen 2-4 Leutz in so eine Schachtel.

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## Fischbox (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*



			
				Fränkie S. schrieb:
			
		

> Yep, Fischbox,
> 
> echt eine prima Idee!!
> 
> ...



Hast du vielleicht noch 'ne Telefonnummer?


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Nee, leider nicht. Aber ich werde mal ein bischen suchen, vielleicht haben die ja eine Homepage?!

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## kanalbulle (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

moin,
@Fischbox
hast du diesen Thread schon gesehen ?
Ist vielleicht etwas untergegangen - sollte aber schnell wieder zum leben erwecken zu sein 
Vielleicht ist ja schon was dabei oder das entscheidene Angebot kommt noch.


----------



## Fränkie S. (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

So, here it is:

Campinplatz Flügger-Strand
Kröneking, Flügge,*
Tel. 04372/ 714

Greetz,

Fränkie


----------



## detlefb (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hey Fischbox,

das ist ne echt Super Nummer #6  #6


----------



## Truttafriend (14. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Die Idee ist total cool Thomas #6

Wenn da was zusammenkommt tackern wir den Thread oben fest #h


----------



## Mirco (15. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Ja gute Sache das.

Ich war schonmal über Ostern 2002 hier:

Strandcamping Wallnau
23769 Westfehmarn
Tel. (0 43 72) 99 16 16
Fax (043 72) 18 29
info@strandcamping.de
www.strandcamping.de

Wir hatten da zu moderaten Preisen einen Wohnwagen. Genial war das Vorzelt fürs Angelgerödel, wie Rutenwald, Wathosen, BB, etc..
So holt man sich nicht den Sand in die gute Wohnstube. Hab da bei ferienwohnungen immer Skrupel, aber wer will sein Zeugs schon über nacht im Auto lassen?!

Naja und liegt direkt am Strand

Übrigends hab ich dort von einem anderem "Camper" (Schlauchbootangler) den Tip mit dem AB bekommen. Der hat sozusagen ein wenig mein Leben verändert.


----------



## iguana29 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee Thomas !  #6
> 
> Es sollten aber wirklich Adressen sein die auf die Angler zugeschnitten sind.
> 
> ...




Leider kann ich nicht sagen das es eine gute Adresse ist. Wir hatten 14 Tage Bei Lunau gebucht. Als wir ankamen Traf uns der schlag. Die Wohnung war so treckig und schmudelig (Toilette,Küche und Wohnzimmer )!!!! Külschrankdichtungen und Gefrierfachdichtungen waren schwarz vor Schimmel, Heizung kaputt, Bettwäsche schmutzig, Toilette noch voll sch...., Die küche war noch voller Hornhechtschuppen vom vormieter, die Tepiche waren schmutzig und fleckig, Tapete im schlafzimmer braune Flecken, usw. :v   Als wir Olaf Lunau und seine Frau mit dem zustand der Wohnung konfrontierten Sagten sie nur "das können wir doch nach dem Wochenende besprechen". Da hatt es mir gereicht. Wir machten Fotos und zeigten Sie der Kurverwaltung, worauf wir eine neue Adresse bekamen wo es sauber und ganz toll war.


----------



## Fischbox (17. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*



			
				iguana29 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider kann ich nicht sagen das es eine gute Adresse ist. Wir hatten 14 Tage Bei Lunau gebucht. Als wir ankamen Traf uns der schlag. Die Wohnung war so treckig und schmudelig (Toilette,Küche und Wohnzimmer )!!!! Külschrankdichtungen und Gefrierfachdichtungen waren schwarz vor Schimmel, Heizung kaputt, Bettwäsche schmutzig, Toilette noch voll sch...., Die küche war noch voller Hornhechtschuppen vom vormieter, die Tepiche waren schmutzig und fleckig, Tapete im schlafzimmer braune Flecken, usw. :v   Als wir Olaf Lunau und seine Frau mit dem zustand der Wohnung konfrontierten Sagten sie nur "das können wir doch nach dem Wochenende besprechen". Da hatt es mir gereicht. Wir machten Fotos und zeigten Sie der Kurverwaltung, worauf wir eine neue Adresse bekamen wo es sauber und ganz toll war.



@iguana29

Du bist jetzt Person Nummer 3 die mit Lunau eher schlechte bis richtig schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hat, ich werde den mal lieber aus der Liste kicken...

Hast Du denn die andere Adresse noch?

@alle anderen und vior allen Dingen die, welche direkt an der Küste wohnen

Ist es wirklich so, das hier keiner Adressen weiß, wo man günstig und ohne großen Aufwand mal 'ne Nacht poofen kann? Zimmer mit Frühstück?!

In dem Bereich Flensburger Förde, MV, Kieler Förde wird es doch bestimmt viele Adressen geben, oder?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

@ iguana29 

uuiihh..... das ist ja heftig !!  ;+ 
Ich muss gestehen das ich schon 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr dort war.
Eine 5 Sterne Unterkunft war das noch nie aber das es jetzt so schlimm ist??
Nee, das hat dann wohl keinen Sinn.


----------



## iguana29 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

@Fischbox 

Ich bin ja auch nicht so kleinlich, aber es war echt eine zumutung.

@MikeFish

Die Adresse lautet.

Ina Pauer 
Leipziger Str. 2
23769 burg a.F.
Tel.04371/3472

Auf der Seite www.fehmarn-travel.de sind auch immer gute last minute Angebote.


----------



## iguana29 (17. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Wer ist in der Zeit vom 28.05.-11.06.05 auf fehmarn?


----------



## Gray Ghost (18. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Moin

Gute Idee, so eine Datenbank Vielen Dank

Auf Fehmarn kenne ich noch dieses hier,Zimmer ab 16,-Euro(Gefriermöglichkeit:

http://www.fehmarn-online.de/home/ghs/fehmarn.htm

@All
Die Angabe der Einfriermöglichkeiten bitte immer nennen, finde ich sehr wichtig

Gruß Lutz


----------



## snoekbaars (18. April 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Auch meine Meinung ist:

SUPER IDEE!!


Leider kann ich allerdings mangels einschlägiger Erfahrung (noch) nix beisteuern, habe aber ein Auge drauf!!

Und ... wir sollten uns darauf einigen wirklich NUR auf Anglerausgerichtete UND vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis empfehlenswerte Unterkünfte (wer braucht schon "Komfort"?) aufzunehmen ... dann klappt's auch mit dem tackern!!
;-)

Tight Lines!!


----------



## oh-nemo (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Sommerzeit-Urlaubszeit
Habs mal wieder hochgeholt 
Ist ja eigentlich ein Thread der noch büschen ausgebaut werden könnte,
also schreibt hier büschen was über Eure Unterkünfte an der Ostsee rein #h


----------



## Supporter (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Fänd es gut,wenn so eine Unterkunftsdatenbank,fest gemacht würde-im Board,war nur so eine Idee |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Moin Moin ,
hab da auch noch was . Ist 15 Minuten von der Ostsee wech :
Hotel Wiesenhof
Leonhardt-Boldt-Str.25
23701 Eutin
Tel.:04521-70760 Fax : 04521-707666
www.hotel-wiesenhof.de
Boardis erhalten , wenn sie bei der Buchung ihren Boardinamen angeben 10% Rabatt auf den Zimmerpreis .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (28. Juli 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

...mal wieder aktualisiert und hochgeholt  :m


----------



## mot67 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

hab einen tipp für die apenrader bucht, bauer hans loff vermietet zimmer und ferienwohnungen. auf dorsch und platte kann direkt am strand geangelt werden, leider hat er noch kein boot zu vermieten, soll aber kommen. 
zu mefo-hotspots wie feldstedskov oder direkt in die apenrader bucht fährt man 5 min.
wenn man in apenrade am kraftwerk vorbei richtung varnaes fährt, liegt der hof nach ca. 3km linker hand, eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen.
preise um 20 euro/nacht/person.
hans loff
hosturpskov
004520963622


----------



## Fischbox (2. August 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Apenrader Bucht- Cooles Ding #6 , hab die Liste gleich aktualisiert. Langsam kommt ja doch ein bißchen was zusammen...#6


----------



## Stokker (2. August 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Wir kommen beim Biss- Team in Albersdorf auf Fehmarn im Oktober mit 2 Mann 7 Nächte mit 160 Euros in einer Ferienwohnung hin.Alles drin was der Körper so braucht ( ausser `nem Bombenhasen)
Draussen hat uns der Hauswirt einen Tisch mit Wasser und allem drum und dran aufgebaut zum Versorgen unserer Fische, Einfriermöglichkeit gibt es auch . Alles ganz nett.Kann man echt empfehlen.Schaut mal unter Biss -team bei Google nach......


----------



## Fischbox (3. August 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Auch diese Adresse wurde ergänzt... :m


----------



## Fischbox (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hab eben noch mal was von der Flensburger Förde ergänzt. Top-Lage: 150 Meter von der Riffspitze Habernis entfernt #6


----------



## Bellyboater (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hey Thomas,

die Unterkunft in Dahme ist teurer geworden. Kostet jetzt 18€.


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

...mal wieder hochgeholt. Vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere eine neue interessante Bleibe kennengelernt?!


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

das Ding sollte man wirklich " oben" antackern.

Timsen wie wärs?????

Ich habe das als Tip für so einige Anfragen von Boardis auch in den Untiefen dieses Forums gesucht. Suchen ist echt langweilig.....


----------



## MeFoMan (24. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hier noch zwei Adressen von mir:

Fam. Muhl (jun.)
Strukkamp 40
Fehmarn - Strukkamp

04371 / 1472

======

Fam. Muhl (sen.)
Strukkamp 51
Fehmarn - Strukkamp

04371 / 67 39

Zugegeben, die sind nicht günstig (25,00 EUR für Ü/F) ...

ABER
- man kann auch für nur 1 Nacht buchen (macht längst nicht jeder)
- Zimmer sind mit Dusche/WC
- sehr sauber
- haben ein super Frühstück (Lunchpaket)
- haben Trockenraum für's Belly
- haben eine große Truhe (falls man doch mal was fängt ;-) )
- die Muhl's sind supernett

Gruß

Markus


----------



## detlefb (24. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hey 25 Tacken für das gebotene ist doch voll OK#6 
Im Hotel kommst du deutlich teurer davon......


----------



## Fischbox (24. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Alln's chlor. Thread ist aktualisiert. Har das "hochholen" doch schon was gebracht, aber irgendwie gibt das gar keine Übernachtungstipps aus Meck-Pomm|kopfkrat ?! Ich kann ja kaum glauben, dass es da nichts gibt. Der Bereich Heiligenhafen bis Kiel ist auch noch ziemlich unberührt.


----------



## hanhjr (25. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

@ all
hier eine Adresse an der Flensburger Förde die ich empfehlen kann, habe letztes WE dort einige Tage verbracht.

Heidi Sager-Andresen       Tel. 04636/1532
Hörreberg 2
24977 Dollerupholz
         Westerholz
Die Wohnung ist für 4 Pers. gut geeignet und ich habe 31€ pro Nacht bezahlt

Gruß Achim


----------



## Fischbox (26. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

...und wieder aktualisiert. Besten Dank Achim:m


----------



## BB-cruiser (26. März 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

kann da leider noch nichts dazu beitragen  muß aber sagen ein ganz geiles Thema nur weiterso#6


----------



## Fischbox (28. November 2006)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hier noch ein Tip von Laggo#6 

Ist für alle interessant, die im Bereich Apenrader Bucht-Flensburger Förde ihr Unwesen treiben wollen...


----------



## Bellyboater (27. März 2007)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Ich hätte noch nen Tipp für Fehmarn.
Bei Lunau in Gahlendorf gibts auch Ferienwohnungen.

http://www.urlaub-fehmarn.de/

Preis bei einer Übernachtung: 18€


----------



## belle-hro (27. März 2007)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*



Fischbox schrieb:


> aber irgendwie gibt das gar keine Übernachtungstipps aus Meck-Pomm|kopfkrat ?! Ich kann ja kaum glauben, dass es da nichts gibt.



Na klar gibbet!

Ostseepension Warnemünde, Andrea und Thomas Freitag.Guckste hier

Einzelzimmer ca. 35,-- Doppelzimmer ca. 60,-- (nagelt mich abä nich fest #c )

Die sind voll auf Angler eingestellt, Thomas is selber son verrückter Angelheini|rolleyes 

Gruß
Belle


----------



## knutemann (7. November 2007)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Und hier mal was für die Geltinger Bucht http://www.fewo-rogage.de
Die Familie (incl. Dackel Knut) sind immer wieder von der Fewo begeistert. Ca. 5 min. Fußweg in Watklamotten zu einem Top Mefo-Revier. Gefriertruhe kann auch genutzt werden. Ab nächsten Jahr will die Vermieterin ein Boot mit 5 PS Außenborder anschaffen. Ist dann eine Alternative, um auch mal den Leos auf den Pelz zu rücken#6


----------



## Inseljung (7. November 2007)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Moin moin, #h

wenn mal einer nach *Rügen* kommen möchte:

Zimmervermittlung- Nordrügen

Hauptstr. 28
18551 Glowe

Tel.: 038302/ 56236

( Nach Herrn Schmidt fragen und schildern was man vor hat, der kümmert sich dann )

MfG Inseljung


----------



## Havorred01 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Moin Moin! 

Kennt einer von Euch die Unterkunft 

Strangarden,
 Diernæsvej 205,
 6100 Haderslev, Sønderballe

ich habe diese Adresse durch Zufall im Internet gefunden, und bevor man da ein Zimmer bucht, wollte ich mal fragen ob die einer kennt. 
Diese Unterkunft ist ja nahezu genial gelegen, finde ich 
http://www.visitaabenraa.dk/BottomDE/restaurantsundhotels.html?subject=30&page_id=6
Gruß 

Havorred01


----------



## Robi Hobi (27. September 2008)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hi Inseljung...

Schön mal was ausn Osten zu lesen!!!
Wenn Du aus Wiek kommst, dann müßte Dir ja die Surfschule in Dranske ein Begriff sein!?
Kann die Unterkunft nur weiterempfehlen!#6
Ne Menge Betten, Großküche, Einfriermöglichkeiten, aber auch eine Einliegerwohnung, Aufenthaltsräume und Platz in den Duschräumen, um die Klamotten zu trocknen.
Kommt zwar ein wenig Ostalgie und Ferienlagerstimmung auf, aber wer erinnert sich nicht gerne mal an alte Zeiten zurück!!!
Gerade für ne größere Truppe sehr zu empfehlen.
Und das ganze für 12,50Euronen die Nacht!:m
Mit dem Auto bist Du auch in 5-15min. mindestens an ein Dutzend Top-Stellen!:m 

Kontakt über den pensionierten Hausmeister, der im Objekt wohnt mittels Tel.: 0160973 885 50

Dort könnte man sogar ein Boardietreffen organisieren!

Werde wohl zur kalten Jahreszeit auch bald wieder in alten Erinnerungen schwellgen, und mich zusätzlich über tolle Stunden am Wasser erfreuen.

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal vor Ort!!!

|wavey:|wavey: RobiHobi


----------



## ranndale (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

moin
ich suche für märz ein haus/wohnung o.ä für 4 pers. auf fehmarn übers wochenende . wollen den mefos an den kragen  . hat jemand wieder aktuelle tips für eine preisgünstige bzw. gute unterkunft (wenn es geht nahe am wasser und mit gefriermöglichkeit ) ? 
gruss
rann:vik:


----------



## DerDuke (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Ich war schon öfter auf dem Campingplatz in Wallnau. Dort kann man sich einen Wohnwagen mieten und hat gute Angelstellen fast direkt vor der Tür.

http://www.strandcamping.de/relaunch/index.php?WEBYEP_DI=14


----------



## testo (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*



DerDuke schrieb:


> Ich war schon öfter auf dem Campingplatz in Wallnau.



...aber doch noch nie in friedlicher absicht oder?  :q

aber mal im ernst.. die wohnwagen auf dem platz sind durchaus ok und die sanitären anlagen sind auch sauber.

fazit: empfehlenswert


----------



## ranndale (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

moin
problem an dem camping platz ist das der noch nicht auf hat wenn wir kommen :q . der macht erst ende märz wieder auf und wir kommen ein we. vorher . 
darum fällt der schonmal aus (für unseren trip) .

gruss
rann#h


----------



## Bellyman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Hallo Leute,
wer war in der letzten Zeit mal Gast bei Lunau in Gahlendorf/Fehmarn?
Hat sich die Situation dort etwas gebessert?
Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied vom Olaf Lunau zu Thomas Lunau?
Hat der Sohn vom Vater übernommen?


----------



## silver68 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Unterkunftsdatenbank*

Super Seite, nur leider viel zu wenig genutzt!!!
Meine Empfehlung für Fehmarn: Campingplatz Struckkamp!
Mietwohnwagen ab 43€. Nicht sooo günstig aber alles super sauber, warm Duschen ohne Ende und Einfriermöglichkeit an der Anmeldung!
Top Spots Fehmarnsund und Orther Bucht direkt vor der Tür!
Allen viel Erfolg auf das Silber der Ostsee!
Gruß Carsten


----------

